# Wacky Sentra Stereo Wiring



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I've finally gotten around to installing my wife's Blaupunkt CD player in her '92 Sentra XE. So I pulled the stock tape deck out today, and discovered this strange two-pronged connector that I assume is the antenna connector, but what's with the two leads? I'm going to have to figure out how this connector is wired and modify it by adding a normal antenna connector to plug into the Blaupunkt. I'm sure plenty of you have installed aftermarket stereos in your B13's, what's the best way to adapt this connector? And what is the color scheme for the stock wiring, that is to say, which of the stock wires is power, memory, speakers, etc.? The only diagram I have is on the sticker on the stock stereo, and it's not very descriptive.

I was surprised to see when I removed the original tape deck that it was made by Clarion. That makes it even more surprising that the tape player hasn't worked since we bought the car.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You have to buy an antenna adapter for that. The reason there are two is because the car has a fender mounted antenna as well as the one in the back window just above the rear defrost, it looks like a defroster grid but isn't. If you buy a wiring harness you won't have to hack into the wiring, however I'm assuming you know that, and don't mind cutting the OEM radio harness off. Anyway, here's the wiring colors:

Your keyed hot is Blue
Hot is Red with a black stripe
Red with a blue stripe and Red with a yellow stripe goes to the illumination system, so just wire nut those ones off.
Front Right speaker:
Brown with a white stripe and Brown
Front Left speaker:
Same colors as the Front Right for a 2 door, for a 4 door they are Blue with a white stripe and blue with a yellow stripe.
Rear Left:
Red and Green
Rear Right:
Blue and Purple
The ground is in one of the harnesses, I know because I've put a stereo in two B13's before, but for some reason my lame ass FSM doesn't show it. It just shows the radio as chassis grounded. Additionally, I can't tell from the diagram which ones are grounds and which ones aren't for the speaker wires. Use a volt meter to check continuity to ground to figure that out.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

you need to buy a wiring harness from a local stereo shop and you need to buy an antenna adapter...

like this


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3037611591&category=32812


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3037286247&category=32812

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3037989604&category=14932

you splice the cd player wiring harness to this then plug it into the factory harness...


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

http://installdr.com/QuickWiring.html


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I suggest you buy them at those Buy it Now ebay prices, a stereo shop will charge you $15 for the antenna adapter as well as $14 for the harness. Those prices were cheap!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

That's right I forgot about that little goodie, the dual prong. I just pulled mine off and there is a single one under it if I remember correctly. I don't think you NEED an adapter but you could get one. Then go buy an adapter to go from nissan to universal and universal to blaupunkt or just nissan to open and splice them together, it's cheaper but not quite as clean expecially if you ever change out the deck.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I also recommend the wireing harness. However, watch the ground and illums. The one I got from Circuit City the ground and illium wasn't right. I ended up just grounding to the frame behind the console.


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

You can actually buy the antenna adaptor at WalMart. I got mine there.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Good info about the antenna adapter, thanks. I was just going to cut the stock wiring harnesses off and splice the wires in, but now that I think about it I'll probably get a harness so that I can quickly and cleanly put the stock stereo back in.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

I would definitely suggest going that route. If you go to a local stereo shop you can get the harness for $15ish and then if you tell them what you're installing into, they'll throw in the antenna adapter, that's what they did for me, but then again I've put a lot of stereos in my cars in the past as well..... could just be the homeboy hookup.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

tsi200sx said:


> *Good info about the antenna adapter, thanks. I was just going to cut the stock wiring harnesses off and splice the wires in, but now that I think about it I'll probably get a harness so that I can quickly and cleanly put the stock stereo back in. *


Yes do not clip the factory harness. I was talking about the antenna that you can just pull apart. You can make it way clean by going Nissan--->universal---->universal----->Blaupunkt but that's a length of wires


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *Yes do not clip the factory harness. I was talking about the antenna that you can just pull apart. You can make it way clean by going Nissan--->universal---->universal----->Blaupunkt but that's a length of wires *


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't understand you guys paying $15 and more when you can go to a Wal-Mart which is in about every large town, and get it for $6 or so. I guess if you don't live near a place like then eBay is your best bet.

What I did: Bought a Sentra wire harness for my year car. Put 1" of shrink wrap on each wire; connect the corresponding wires to the harness on my Sony headunit, solder and then heat the shrink tubing. When done, connect the new harness end to the original Nissan harness. It made for an extremely clean and easy install and it won't come apart. It may have added about 4" of extra wire but there's plenty of room behind the dash to put it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's funny how quick and easy it is to do it the right way. When I drove up to Minneapolis to get my car last summer, I put my Clarion head unit in, in a Burger King parking lot before leaving to drive back home. Took me 10 minutes, because the harnesses were already wired up from my previous car so it was just plug in the harness and the antenna adapter and screw the thing in. Ah, memories. God I love my car!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

On my 93 XE I needed the antenna adapter. On my 91 SE-R I don't. Has this happened to anyone else? However, its not as wierd as I used to think it was. It seems like no two SE-Rs came off the line the same. Just a lot of little differences here and there.


----------

